# finishing hard maple



## Bobsr (Jan 24, 2012)

i am about to finish a clock ( hard Maple ) and have discovered many problems using stain. i have recently learned of Van Dyck crystals and wonder if there is any advise on using this on the clock


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Bob.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bob, 

I have no experience with Van Dyck crystals but since maple has such a bad rep for blotching, I've known of people applying a coat of shellac, followed by a gell strain which is thick and so doesn't run off like conventional stain.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Bobsr said:


> i am about to finish a clock ( hard Maple ) and have discovered many problems using stain. i have recently learned of Van Dyck crystals and wonder if there is any advise on using this on the clock


Hi Bob:

You're in luck. That's exactly what I'm working on too. I've attached my notes. The critical step is the dampen with distilled water, let dry sand lightly, clean thoroughly -- do this three times. Then, apply your die, then ...

Apply die. My supplier is Wood Essence in Canada. This will give you an idea of what to source in your neighbourhood. LeeValley tools also sells dyes but also sells analine dyes. The may prove interesting to you. 

If you have any other sources or information, please pass it on. I can use all the help and info I can find. My wife is in "creating pretty colours" mode and I'm going nuts. !:-}

I'm adding one more step:

earlier this month I posted a request for waterproofing maple information and it was recommend I look for a clear penetrating epoxy sealer. I couldn't find it. I did find my local epoxy formulator and he sold me 100% epoxy that I'll thin with 99% isopropyl alcohol and apply in "waves." That one's going to take more explanation than I have time for at the moment.

I've gotta run. Talk soon.

Ron


----------



## jlk103144 (Mar 26, 2012)

BigJimAK said:


> Bob,
> 
> I have no experience with Van Dyck crystals but since maple has such a bad rep for blotching, I've known of people applying a coat of shellac, followed by a gell strain which is thick and so doesn't run off like conventional stain.


That is exactly what I was going to say. I'm a Huge Shellac person. There is nothing like a French polish finish.


----------

